# When is ovulation and do i have a decent chance?



## soloso

Hey guys! Not been here for a little bit but we are still NTNP but we are nearer to actually trying now! lol I have some opks, i got a positive yesterday and a negative today. When do you think i will ovulate? I also have the spots i always get on one side of my chin/jaw line so i know its time.

We dtd last night, the day of the positive, and we will be again tonight. Unfortunately we didnt BD leading up to the positive opk, other than 4 days before. 

Do you think last night and tonight should give me a decent chance? Hoping tonight wont be too late other wise i will just be relying on the one time last night!

Thanks :)


----------



## Cath_Heather

Hi hun! :)

You probably ovulated on the day of your positive opk or the day after.. sperm can survive up to 7 days before O. So you are definately in the game. Best of luck xx


----------

